

NZ Herald cartoon and optical illusion – can anyone explain how it works? - 69_years_and
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11364410

======
gus_massa
Wikipedia has an article about it, but the explanation is not very clear:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_illusion#Scintillating_gri...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_illusion#Scintillating_grid_illusion)

